# Trailer Light Help Needed



## JGibson (Jun 22, 2018)

Tilt trailer.

I installed a new harness and lights on the trailer a couple of days ago and I was having trouble getting them to work. Figured out it was a harness problem so I hard wired the harness to the truck. Added a ground to the tilting portion of the trailer just to be safe. Now, I have brake and park lights but no blinkers. They blink real fast inside the truck but nothing outside the truck or the trailer. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I had planned to take the boat out this weekend but with no blinkers it's not safe. Sure I could use the old hand signals but I would like to get them fixed. Thanks


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 22, 2018)

Does it do this ONLY with the trailer hooked up?


----------



## JGibson (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes. Truck works fine without the trailer.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 22, 2018)

You most likely will need an adapter module, because the trailer shares brake light filament with turn signal & most modern cars/trucks do not.

Go to a good auto parts store & have them look up one that fits your truck.

In the meantime, if you can see truck's turn signal over the boat, I would chance it.


----------



## JGibson (Jun 22, 2018)

I drive a 1991 s10. My brake and turn signals are on the same wire. They are believe it or not, color coded on the truck the same way the harness is, brown for park lights, yellow for left turn/brake and green for right turn/brake.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 22, 2018)

Try hooking up a different trailer and see if you still has the same issues.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 22, 2018)

Years ago they had a 'heavy duty' flasher, which could handle the extra load of trailer bulbs. Maybe they still make those.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 22, 2018)

Some vehicles require that you add a turn signal relay (they don't put them in unless you buy the tow package). Like the heavy duty flasher CedarRiver mentions. They are relatively inexpensive & just plug in. Google it for your vehicle or visit you local auto parts store for help.


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 23, 2018)

JGibson said:


> Yes. Truck works fine without the trailer.





CedarRiverScooter said:


> Years ago they had a 'heavy duty' flasher, which could handle the extra load of trailer bulbs. Maybe they still make those.





LDUBS said:


> Some vehicles require that you add a turn signal relay (they don't put them in unless you buy the tow package). Like the heavy duty flasher CedarRiver mentions. They are relatively inexpensive & just plug in. Google it for your vehicle or visit you local auto parts store for help.



That's why I asked if it doe's this ONLY with the trailer hooked up? I bet this will fix it.


----------



## JGibson (Jun 23, 2018)

Gone to get a new flasher. Gonna check all of my grounds again too. I'll let ya know something in a few


----------



## JGibson (Jun 23, 2018)

New flasher worked. Thanks for the input guys, very much appreciated.


----------

